# Novartis Zelnorm Drug Not Approved in US



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/20010618/b...artis_dc_1.html Monday June 18 11:56 AM ET Novartis Zelnorm Drug Not Approved in USBASEL, Switzerland (Reuters) - Novartis AG (NOVZn.S) said the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (news - web sites) had issued a ``not approvable'' letter for its potential blockbuster Zelnorm drug for irritable bowel syndrome on Monday and had requested more data on abdominal surgery in patients on the drug.Novartis said it considered the ruling ``unjustified'' and added it was considering an appeal, but said the FDA decision did not affect Novartis's forecast that its drug sales growth would match the industry average this year and beat it in 2002. Resubmitting data for a fresh attempt at U.S. approval could take until late 2002 or 2003, the company said.Copyright ï¿½ 2001 Reuters Limited


----------

